

Brb…Deleting SoundCloud - JumpCrisscross
http://thisisadynasty.tumblr.com/post/87945465547/brb-deleting-soundcloud

======
notastartup
yeah not too thrilled with it being sold so that it is easier to end up at the
hands of copyright enforcement enthusiast. Imagine if a favorite mixtape on
soundcloud contained copyright samples and it was forced to be taken down.

not sure if I would delete my account, I have some piano recordings I uploaded
on there, hoping that one day it will make me famous

